# bluetooth



## firstimac (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, encore une petite question, je n'arrive pas à activer le bluetooth sur l'Ipad avec l'imac, pourtant tout est activé je vois la recherche avec la roue crantée mais aucune connection, y a t'il une manip particuliere? MERCI


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu actives le Bluetooth sur l'ipad (Réglages > Général > Bluetooth) ton ipad recherche les émetteurs Bluetooth qui se situent dans son rayon de détection.
Cependant si l'appareil Bluetooth que tu veux appairer n'a pas été "dés-appairé" du précédent appareil où il était relié, ton ipad ne le détectera pas.
Dès qu'il sera détecté tu n'auras plus qu'à valider et entrer le code (s'il est demandé)


----------

